# Saugeye fishing near Nelsonville?



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm looking for a spot to bank fish for saugeye near Nelsonville. I've looked around and read articles about them being stocked in lakes around here but I can't seem to find any and don't have a lot of time to invest in looking with school work and all. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

They are in there But Ive never caught one above Whites Mill in Athens


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I would just try below whites mill or racine dam on the ohio river for sauger. When I went to school down there I caught 1 in the hocking river around logan and one dink from lake logan.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

My roommates and I lived off of fish from whites mill in college. My buddy caught a fish Ohio saugeye 25-26 inches at mill. This was 4-5 years ago tho


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. I knew about the mill, but it has been it and miss for me there. My buddy just caught a F/O at 24" a week or so ago down there. I might not be throwing the right stuff at them though. Any lake spillways around here that have them?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Burr Oak has very limited numbers, Snowden has good numbers but You cant really fish the spillway


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Their at whites but in small numbers Racine damn on the Ohio is your best bet I've been trying Logan but I really think u need a boat to catch them consistanty their and what r u taking at hocking I'm in fish management this is my second year down hereb


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I was a fish management student, but graduated in the spring. Now i'm in my bachelors program with rio grande at hocking for fish and wildlife conservation management. What's your real name? Mine is dale.


----------

